# Wanted: Idea for a new story



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

I feel the urge to write a new story, yet lack inspiration on what to write about. Any creative input would be appreciated. I plan on beginning the story before the week is out, in a new thread, so I plan on checking frequently.:victory:


----------



## dotalchemy (Mar 4, 2009)

Something unique, something that hasn't been written about. Everyone and their mothers are writing about SM's and the Inquisition.

Write about something that isn't covered.

Write about a Mechanicum freigher that drops out of the warp after experiencing issues with its Gellar Field generator and is almost immediately hailed by an unknown xenos race.

Take it from there.


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

I like that idea, yet I may specify that it is not restricted to 40k or warhammer, any given idea is good. I'll probably follow up on that Idea though (actually started a miscellaneous story shortly after this was posted, on third page.) Keep the list coming, If I get enough ideas I'll have a nice workload.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Allow me to assist you. I actually covered this issue in my first Writer's Circle Discussion. As i assume the issue you are having would be none other than writer's block! sucks...i know... but i'll link the thread and i hope you'll take a look at it. It has lots of great ideas on how to break that blockage and find new inspiration. here you go.

Issue #1 - Writer's Block

and i also recommend checking out the rest of the Writer's Circle Discussions when you get a chance. We've got 14 topics so far and i've got more on the way.

hope this was helpful for you.

write on,

Commissar Ploss


----------

